# PCI-Express und PCI Grafikkarte



## magman (13. März 2008)

Hi Leute,

kurze Frage:
Wenn ich mir 2 PCI Express Karten im SLI/Crossfire Mode in eine Kiste schraube halbiert sich ja meine PCI Lane Leistung von 16x auf jeweils 8x.

Wenn ich nun eine PCI Karte (keine Expresskarte) zu meiner PCI-E stöpsel wie schauts denn dann aus? Drosselt die kleine PCI Karte die Leistung der PCI-Express Karte?

Was meint ihr?

Grüße,

Gfun.


----------



## chmee (13. März 2008)

Also :

1. Nicht unbedingt teilt sich die Lane-Leistung.
Kommt auf den Chipsatz an. Manche geben auch 16x/16x auf beide PCIe-Slots.

2. PCI hat nichts mit den PCIe-Grafikslots zu tun. Gewöhnlich sind die Grafik-PCIe-Slots an die Northbridge angebunden und die PCI und PCIe1x-Slots an die Southbridge. Also schmälert der Einsatz einer PCI-GraKa nicht die Leistung einer PCIe-Karte. ABER : Dir ist natürlich klar, dass eine PCI-GraKa "nur" für gewöhnliche Sachen nutzbar ist.

**EDIT** Inzwischen ist die Aufteilung in North und Southbridge auch aus der Mode. Nun nennt sich das Hypertransport mit Links.

mfg chmee


----------



## magman (15. März 2008)

Hi chmee,

Danke für Deine Antwort. Ich brauch die PCI Karte eigentlich nur als Device für mein Cintiq Tablett. Also keine großartige 3D Performance sondern eher zum Zeichnen. Die Anschlüsse an meiner 8800 GTS 512 sind schon von jeweils einem Display belegt und das Umstöpseln nervt tierisch. Deshalb such ich nach einer brauchbaren Lösung.

thx,
Magman.


----------

